# Rate the hottest girl that has a crush on me



## DarknLost (Mar 24, 2019)

I’d say makeup frauder but still pretty


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 24, 2019)

mane, id fuck


----------



## fobos (Mar 24, 2019)

[bragging]


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 24, 2019)

fobos said:


> [bragging]


Not the point


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 24, 2019)

Send her intermolar width.


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 24, 2019)

the entire gender summed up in one candid picture


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Not the point


Lmfao stop making everything about you.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 24, 2019)

they all look the same
wait, nvm, i'm


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 24, 2019)

Big Tiddy Goth Gf


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 24, 2019)

we get it, chad


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 24, 2019)

4th


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 24, 2019)

6/10 maybe


----------



## Zeus (Mar 24, 2019)

Seems underage. Looks decent, dont go anywhere near LTR since she seems like a drama queen, also you need to get your dick wet with some black girls.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 24, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Seems underage. Looks decent, dont go anywhere near LTR since she seems like a drama queen, also you need to get your dick wet with some black girls.


Fuck that last part.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

what makes you think that she has a crush on you?


JellyBelly said:


> Send her intermolar width.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> what makes you think that she has a crush on you?


she looked him for 0.0001 seconds


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 24, 2019)

androidcel said:


> she looked him for 0.0001 seconds


She's the one.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks fat as fuck, dead average face 5/10 at best, even with fakeup. Daily reminder that this is the best most of you will get after "ascending".


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 24, 2019)

Not my type


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 24, 2019)

Rating someone with make up is like rating a face with a mask on it


----------



## Zeus (Mar 24, 2019)

Reminds me of a Ex, but the ex is not this fat and kind of more goth


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

op you are definetely looksmatched with her.

Your lips and cheeks are exactly the same


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 24, 2019)

frauds me, also awful attempt at humble brag, you're getting to fatman levels of cope


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

You had to mention that she has a crush on u right? otherwise asking for a rating is impossible.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 24, 2019)

okay Chadpreet


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 24, 2019)

Damn I get much worse women. 
Will you date her?


Mujahid said:


> Looks fat as fuck, dead average face 5/10 at best, even with fakeup. Daily reminder that this is the best most of you will get after "ascending".


Ngl im seriously attracted to avg girls, atleast some, its like they are my weak point. Only if they have white blonde hair tho,thats legit phenotype


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 24, 2019)

Daddy issues


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Mar 24, 2019)

4.5


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 24, 2019)

if she has a crush on you, why didnt you get with her yet?, Have you even gotten with her yet?


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Daddy issues


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 24, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> if she has a crush on you, why didnt you get with her yet?, Have you even gotten with her yet?


I have a crush on someone else


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> I have a crush on someone else



lol big man ting


----------



## androidcel (Mar 24, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Damn I get much worse women.
> Will you date her?
> 
> Ngl im seriously attracted to avg girls, atleast some, its like they are my weak point. Only if they have white blonde hair tho,thats legit phenotype


thats cuz you below average and cope that you will get girls above your looksmath, im not saying thats impossible tho


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 24, 2019)

androidcel said:


> thats cuz you below average and cope that you will get girls above your looksmath, im not saying thats impossible tho


Blah blah blah, its all words but you never leave your basement, you are scared for life. 5000 posts proves your already fucked, Im leaving this site anyway as I ascended


----------



## androidcel (Mar 24, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Blah blah blah, its all words but you never leave your basement, you are scared for life. 5000 posts proves your already fucked, Im leaving this site anyway as I ascended


i hope that you are baiting, im more NT than you cuz i don't have to ask which time i go to party.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 24, 2019)

androidcel said:


> i hope that you are baiting, im more NT than you cuz i don't have to ask which time i go to party.


Whatever, I go to parties, Im not gonna argue with a kid online. I know what rating I am and I don't need online artifical numbers from guys to reassure it


----------



## androidcel (Mar 24, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Whatever, I go to parties, Im not gonna argue with a kid online. I know what rating I am and I don't need online artifical numbers from guys to reassure it


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 24, 2019)

4 psl


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 24, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Whatever, I go to parties, Im not gonna argue with a kid online. I know what rating I am and I don't need online artifical numbers from guys to reassure it



you retard you keep asking for reassurance on all PSL platforms like a low T faggot month after month after month


----------



## jefferson (Mar 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Not the point


Then you would've just said "rate this girl"


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Whatever, I go to parties, Im not gonna argue with a kid online. I know what rating I am and I don't need online artifical numbers from guys to reassure it



Dude you only have 1.5k posts less than him + you are also active on lookism. Don't try to come off as a NT pussy slayer boyo


FatmanO said:


> Blah blah blah, its all words but you never leave your basement, you are scared for life. 5000 posts proves your already fucked, Im leaving this site anyway as I ascended


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Dude you only have 1.5k posts less than him + you are also active on lookism. Don't try to come off as a NT pussy slayer boyo
> 
> 
> View attachment 33617
> ...


Its very hard to leave this site, but I have a date setup next week with a attractive girl around same age as me. 
I was always mentalcel but I beat myself to it, gonna talk to more girls who are intrested in me. I was hungry for validation from women


theropeking said:


> Dude you only have 1.5k posts less than him + you are also active on lookism. Don't try to come off as a NT pussy slayer boyo
> 
> 
> View attachment 33617
> ...


Im not that active on lookism, I just reply and make a post or two. I posted a lot last year but this year Im posting less and less


----------



## androidcel (Mar 24, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Its very hard to leave this site, but I have a date setup next week with a attractive girl around same age as me.
> I was always mentalcel but I beat myself to it, gonna talk to more girls who are intrested in me. I was hungry for validation from women
> 
> Im not that active on lookism, I just reply and make a post or two. I posted a lot last year but this year Im posting less and less


you are not mentalcel, your looks are holding you back not your mental issues.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 24, 2019)

androidcel said:


> you are not mentalcel, your looks are holding you back not your mental issues.


Whatever, you aren't my therapist, your so annoying its impossible to talk sense into you


androidcel said:


> you are not mentalcel, your looks are holding you back not your mental issues.


If you think avg or guys that are 5.5 can't get gfs you are too far into blackpill


----------



## androidcel (Mar 24, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Whatever, you aren't my therapist, your so annoying its impossible to talk sense into you


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice! I like her lips


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 24, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Damn I get much worse women.
> Will you date her?
> 
> Ngl im seriously attracted to avg girls, atleast some, its like they are my weak point. Only if they have white blonde hair tho,thats legit phenotype



your seriously attracted to avg girls?



or maybe cause they are in your bracket cause if 8-9s starting giving interest you wouldnt give 2 fucks about some avg fish that are your "weak point"


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 24, 2019)

tell her to lose weight


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 25, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> your seriously attracted to avg girls?
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe cause they are in your bracket cause if 8-9s starting giving interest you wouldnt give 2 fucks about some avg fish that are your "weak point"



Yes but we are ussaly attracted girls in our league. 
I dont think a 8 would show intrest in me unless she found out I had money


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> she found out I had money


except you dont


----------



## kobecel (Mar 25, 2019)

4/10
wouldn't fuck


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> except you dont


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


>


you're in high school?


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 25, 2019)

I'd hard fuck
She is maxxfrauding with the photos tho, and no body pics either, she probably isn't as thin as she looks


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> you're in high school?


yes


----------



## androidcel (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> yes


are you gonna degreecel


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> are you gonna degreecel


Yep, going to college 
Being a preschool teacher is not for me, Im going to hopefully be aceepted on a college I really like


----------



## androidcel (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yep, going to college
> Being a preschool teacher is not for me, Im going to hopefully be aceepted on a college I really like


which degree


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> which degree


Its hard to explain but something I really like. Its for security (ussaly preventing ddos and crypto attacks in companies, preventing miners on androids etc... Good shit and good pay hopefully


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 25, 2019)

Bragging.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Its hard to explain but something I really like. Its for security (ussaly preventing ddos and crypto attacks in companies, preventing miners on androids etc... Good shit and good pay hopefully


do you even know basics about programming now


----------



## Rimcel (Mar 25, 2019)

She seems to be overweight


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> do you even know basics about programming now


he doesn't even know what it's called


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> do you even know basics about programming now


Its not programming, its just all about security. 


RedPilledStemcel said:


> he doesn't even know what it's called


Ofc I know how its in slovenian but its not simply translated in english


----------



## androidcel (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Its not programming, its just all about security.
> 
> Ofc I know how its in slovenian but its not simply translated in english


you probably still need to understand programming in your job and studies


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Being a preschool teacher is not for me,


Suit yourself,more sxc jbs 4 me.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 25, 2019)

I love to watching how popular she gets just because u guys keep arguing here lol


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 25, 2019)

androidcel said:


> you probably still need to understand programming in your job and studies


Yes, ill look into courses and see if there is a lot of programming


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yes, ill look into courses and see if there is a lot of programming


I'm guessing it's CSA in which case there's a shit ton of math as well.


----------



## itsOVER (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Its very hard to leave this site, but I have a date setup next week with a attractive girl around same age as me.
> I was always mentalcel but I beat myself to it, gonna talk to more girls who are intrested in me. I was hungry for validation from women
> 
> Im not that active on lookism, I just reply and make a post or two. I posted a lot last year but this year Im posting less and less



You've been talking about how you have a date 'soon' for the past 3 months buddyboyo. It wouldn't even matter anyway - tons of dates go nowhere, the only thing that matters is PIV.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> I'm guessing it's CSA in which case there's a shit ton of math as well.


Luckily I checked and only went to school with no math otherwise I would fail. Let me get back to you with the courses


RedPilledStemcel said:


> I'm guessing it's CSA in which case there's a shit ton of math as well.


I checked and its mostly security related stuff, with countrry aswell Good shit. Its not pc only, its security information overall. 
Even some police work @androidcel @RedPilledStemcel


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Its hard to explain but something I really like. Its for security (ussaly preventing ddos and crypto attacks in companies, preventing miners on androids etc... Good shit and good pay hopefully


Cybersecurity Admin


itsOVER said:


> You've been talking about how you have a date 'soon' for the past 3 months buddyboyo. It wouldn't even matter anyway - tons of dates go nowhere, the only thing that matters is PIV.


When are you going to get a girl that is above PSL 3.5 and isn't brown?


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 25, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Cybersecurity Admin
> 
> When are you going to get a girl that is above PSL 3.5 and isn't brown?


I checked now its translation is information security


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 25, 2019)

fuck her o_o


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 25, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I checked now its translation is information security


When I took programming classes, I also had to take a class on that. It was about firewalls, keeping up to date on latest security technology, managing what information employees need and don't need to know. Of course, your entire degree will be more in-depth and based around that single class I took.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 25, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> When I took programming classes, I also had to take a class on that. It was about firewalls, keeping up to date on latest security technology, managing what information employees need and don't need to know. Of course, your entire degree will be more in-depth and based around that single class I took.


Hopefully its ogod and fun


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 25, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Fuck that last part.


That’s exactly why he said it.


----------

